# What 2000 Calories Actually Looks Like



## Snakecharmer (Oct 26, 2010)

What 2,000 Calories Actually Looks Like


Neat-o


----------



## DiamondDays (Sep 4, 2012)

Nice. 

I kind of already knew because i eat 2000kcal a day for fatloss, but it's cool to see.

Really, working out and being a reasonably tall guy is fantastic. I mean 2800kcal a day or something just to maintain weight? Heaven!


----------



## Siggy (May 25, 2009)

Pizza hut commercial to preface the video.......LOL.


----------



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

That's pretty badass! 

I really wonder how many calories a person like me needs though, just to maintain my current lifestyle.


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

L said:


> That's pretty badass!
> 
> I really wonder how many calories a person like me needs though, just to maintain my current lifestyle.


You can use a BMR calculator, like this one, then click on the Daily Caloric Needs and do the multiplication. It's an estimation, but very close one.


----------



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

Red Panda said:


> You can use a BMR calculator, like this one, then click on the Daily Caloric Needs and do the multiplication. It's an estimation, but very close one.


I just googled one and apparently I need like 4K calories a day lmao! Then again, I do have a very active lifestyle.


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

L said:


> I just googled one and apparently I need like 4K calories a day lmao! Then again, I do have a very active lifestyle.


Be careful not to overestimate your activity levels - it's a very common thing. What do you do during the day that makes you so active? With which factor did you multiply?


----------



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

Red Panda said:


> Be careful not to overestimate your activity levels - it's a very common thing. What do you do during the day that makes you so active? With which factor did you multiply?


I play basketball for roughly 3-5 hours a day every day (except in the case of injury, like I didn't do anything yesterday because I sprained my ankle) which would be the 1.7something.


----------



## Falling Leaves (Aug 18, 2011)

I usually try to eat 1000 - 1300 calories a day (crappy metabolism + penchant for processed food), but, if left to my own devices, I could easily clear 2500 - 3000.

Apparently, to maintain my weight I need 1800 or so - hah, I wish!


----------



## telepariah (Jun 20, 2011)

I need 2882 calories a day. Pretty sure I have lost weight the last couple of years eating somewhat more than that. I run ultramarathons and backcountry ski. I eat meat but in small portions. I limit carbs compared to what I used to eat when I was younger but I am not on paleo or anything like that. I eat lots of fresh greens and fruit, chile egg potato and cheese burritos every morning, and I try to cook a real dinner any day I'm not working. I also drink one or two beers most days.

I'm very active. Even when I don't do any exercise per se, I walk 4 miles to and from work with a bus ride thrown in to cover the distance between two cities and am on my feet for a ten hour day once I get to my job (retail). I literally never sit down. I think that while a healthy diet is critical, the next best factor in recovering my health has been time spent on my feet.


----------



## Zombie Devil Duckie (Apr 11, 2012)

This is where I "hang out" when I'm not on PerC:

TDEE - What is it and why you should not eat below your BMR | MyFitnessPal.com

the link is a great article that will get you started in the right direction. 



-ZDD


----------



## HandiAce (Nov 27, 2009)

telepariah said:


> I need 2882 calories a day. Pretty sure I have lost weight the last couple of years eating somewhat more than that. I run ultramarathons and backcountry ski. I eat meat but in small portions. I limit carbs compared to what I used to eat when I was younger but I am not on paleo or anything like that. I eat lots of fresh greens and fruit, chile egg potato and cheese burritos every morning, and I try to cook a real dinner any day I'm not working. I also drink one or two beers most days.
> 
> I'm very active. Even when I don't do any exercise per se, I walk 4 miles to and from work with a bus ride thrown in to cover the distance between two cities and am on my feet for a ten hour day once I get to my job (retail). I literally never sit down. I think that while a healthy diet is critical, the next best factor in recovering my health has been time spent on my feet.


Ultramarathon*s*??

+100 Respect.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Oct 26, 2010)

DiamondDays said:


> Nice.
> 
> I kind of already knew because i eat 2000kcal a day for fatloss, but it's cool to see.
> 
> Really, working out and being a reasonably tall guy is fantastic. I mean 2800kcal a day or something just to maintain weight? Heaven!


I'm jealous. I'm 5'1 and my BMR is around 1250.  Then again, I get full very quickly and have a small appetite.


----------



## Devin87 (May 15, 2011)

Lately I've been having a problem with eating too few calories. I usually don't have anything but a big cup of coffee with cream in the morning and don't eat until I get home around 3. Then I eat small snack-size bits for like two hours (probably the equivalent of one meal) before going to martial arts classes. Then I might have a snack afterwards before bed. So really I end up only eating the equivalent of one meal with a snack. Lately I've been forcing myself eat a little more. I'm not hungry with the foods I eat, and with not being around food for the vast majority of the day, it's easy to not get enough. I'm going to have to be more careful with it.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Oct 26, 2010)

Devin87 said:


> Lately I've been having a problem with eating too few calories. I usually don't have anything but a big cup of coffee with cream in the morning and don't eat until I get home around 3. Then I eat small snack-size bits for like two hours (probably the equivalent of one meal) before going to martial arts classes. Then I might have a snack afterwards before bed. So really I end up only eating the equivalent of one meal with a snack. Lately I've been forcing myself eat a little more. I'm not hungry with the foods I eat, and with not being around food for the vast majority of the day, it's easy to not get enough. I'm going to have to be more careful with it.


Have you heard of Intermittent Fasting? It might work well for you.

All About Intermittent Fasting | FREE Book From Dr. John Berardi


----------



## Dewymorning (Nov 24, 2012)

I am currently on 1400-1600 calories per day (net), and losing about 1 kg per week.



And I used the myfitnesspal calculator to work it out.


----------



## Devin87 (May 15, 2011)

Snakecharmer said:


> Have you heard of Intermittent Fasting? It might work well for you.
> 
> All About Intermittent Fasting | FREE Book From Dr. John Berardi


Yeah-- that's what I consider myself doing all day until I get home from work. Sort of cross between IF and the Warrior Diet, though it's more out of convenience. It's still not good, though, when my daily caloric intake stays in the 600 or 700s for days on end without me realizing it. I've got no problem doing the majority of my eating in a three hour period. I just need to make sure I'm getting enough food during that time.


----------



## ENFyay (Apr 5, 2013)

You can basically make 2000 kcal a LOT of food or very little.
Depends if you eat calorie-dense food, as I like to say.

If you'd fill yourself up until you're not hungry anymore for a whole day just eating potato chips dripping in mayonaise, you'd probably go WAY over 2000.
On the other hand, if you'd do the same by eating only water and vegetables you probably can't even reach 2000 kcal in one day before you are feeling like exploding.

Of course these are just examples, vary your food guys


----------



## somoo906 (Mar 17, 2013)

I love food too much and need to resist the urge to go beyond my caloric daily requirement. I don't know what it is but i always feel like eating and no am not fat infact am a very fit person, i play football everyday for about 4hours and have a huge apetite for food.


----------



## ENFyay (Apr 5, 2013)

somoo906 said:


> I love food too much and need to resist the urge to go beyond my caloric daily requirement. I don't know what it is but i always feel like eating and no am not fat infact am a very fit person, i play football everyday for about 4hours and have a huge apetite for food.


If you are really playing sports for 4 hours a day you are burning so incredibly much extra energy it's nothing but normal to have a really big appetite, you know that, right?


----------

